# Patellar tendon debridement



## sgarcia1401@comcast.net

Does anyone know of CPT code for a patellar tendon debridement??


----------



## nyyankees

sgarcia1401@comcast.net said:


> Does anyone know of CPT code for a patellar tendon debridement??



If it's a scope I would look at the unlisted 29999.


----------



## lavanyamohan

Hello,
Can code cpt 29877;

L Mohan


----------



## kumar_sanjeev02

*Patellar tendon debridement use 27350*



sgarcia1401@comcast.net said:


> does anyone know of cpt code for a patellar tendon debridement??



hi sgarcia

if open patellar tendon debridement performed used 27350 if arthroscopic use 29877. 

Regards

sanjeev sonkar, cpc


----------



## gared111

kumar_sanjeev02 said:


> hi sgarcia
> 
> if open patellar tendon debridement performed used 27350 if arthroscopic use 29877.
> 
> Regards
> 
> sanjeev sonkar, cpc



Where are you getting that information?  Do you have a link that might back that up because I can't seem to find one.   27350 code description states "Patellectomy or hemipatellectomy".  I'm not seeing any mention of bone or articular cartilage being removed in the case referenced above, just the tendon.  Further detailed description of 27350 in the Coders Desk Reference says..."Patellectomy is removal of the patella.  A hemipatellectomy or partial patellectomy is removal of cartilage from the patella or removal of a portion of the bone....".   

Same goes with 29877, that is for arthroscopic debridement of articular cartilage.

I'm curious because I'm coding a patellar tendon debridement myself.  I'm leaning towards an unlisted code.  Thank you


----------



## tbensonite

*Open Patellar Tendon Debridement*

Hi, so if you ended up using Unlisted cpt 27599 for the open procedure, what comparison code would you use?


----------



## KimberlySherman

*Tendon debridement: deep debridement code with -22?*

I propose deep debridement codes 11043 or 11044, adding modifier 22 for increased work if applicable. The tendons are essentially the tail ends of muscles.


----------

